# Seeking Romance RP



## Amynhotep (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome one and all!

My name is Amy, and I'm looking for a partner for something of a romance rp! I'm not looking for a lot, and considering I'll be moving in a few days, I may not be able to do a whole lot myself; but I still want something to look forward to.

Below, I'll place a form for you to fill out! If you have any questions, feel free to ask!
_

[FORM]
Preferred Name:
Pronouns:
Character Name:
Character Species:
Character Gender:
Character Sexuality: (I can work around this.)
Character Appearance: (I prefer a visual, but will allow descriptions in so long as they are detailed.)
Ideas: (Optional.)
Rating Preferences:

_

Preferred Name: Amy, Max, or whatever nickname you wanna give me as long as I recognize it's me lol-
Pronouns: She/They
Character Name: Emil / Emily
Character Species: Siamese Cat
Character Gender: Male; I'm flexible, so whatever gender you prefer.
Character Sexuality:  Pan
Character Appearance: (Yes, I did doodle this for this thread.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




For those who prefer written: A small, lean anthropomorphic siamese cat with short, soft fur and markings typical of their species. They have wavy hair, originally brown and dyed a reddish pink, with a single braid along the left side of their face. They appear relatively androgynous, though their features suggest femininity. They can be seen wearing what appears to be a black tanktop, shorts, and leggings.
Ideas:

Classmates/Project Partners/New Kid/General School AU Bcus I'm Weak?
???
Rating Preferences: I'm open to anything on the "rainbows" to "popping eyes with their own bones" gore range. I am open to anything from "first kiss", "suggestive moments", and "fade to black" on the explicit range.


----------



## Periosha (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi there. Is this rp still open?


----------



## Amynhotep (Dec 16, 2017)

Periosha said:


> Hi there. Is this rp still open?


Ah, yes! Sorry, I just moved so I've been busy haha-


----------



## Periosha (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh, okay. Haha, that's fine. I've been pretty busy myself these last few days. 

Do you want to discuss this rp over a PM? That way we can discuss things more in detail.


----------



## Amynhotep (Dec 20, 2017)

Periosha said:


> Oh, okay. Haha, that's fine. I've been pretty busy myself these last few days.
> 
> Do you want to discuss this rp over a PM? That way we can discuss things more in detail.


Ah, yes, though filling out the form would be helpful haha. I'm a lot more active on Discord if you have one.


----------



## Periosha (Dec 20, 2017)

Unfortunately no, I don't use Discord, unfortunately. Never had a need for it. haha

Preferred Name: Periosha/Perry
Pronouns: He

Character Name:  Karen Williams
Character Species: Fox
Character Gender: Female/Herm (depends on which you prefer
Character Sexuality: Pansexual
Character Appearance: Dropbox - Zana-An-Wet-Spot.png
Ideas: To be edited once I have a few
Rating Preferences: NSFW


----------



## Amynhotep (Dec 20, 2017)

Periosha said:


> Unfortunately no, I don't use Discord, unfortunately. Never had a need for it. haha
> 
> Preferred Name: Periosha/Perry
> Pronouns: He
> ...


Oh, well then uhh just send me a pm! I'll try to be more active here >3>


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello, is the RP still open?


----------



## Amynhotep (Jan 5, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> Hello, is the RP still open?


Yes, but as I told the first person, please fill out a form. Also, I may take a while to reply bcus I've been busy orz


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 5, 2018)

Amynhotep said:


> Yes, but as I told the first person, please fill out a form. Also, I may take a while to reply bcus I've been busy orz


Preferred Name:Justin, I go by muddee sometimes
Pronouns:he/they
Character Name: Aldrich
Character Species:anthor wolf
Character Gender:male
Character Sexuality: he is bi  
Ideas: open to any
Rating Preferences: I'm open to. Just about anything so let's talk about it
Character here:


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 8, 2018)

Preferred Name: Charles/Charlie 
Pronouns:he/him
Character Name: Charles Gray
Character Species: Black tip reef shark
Character Gender: male
Character Sexuality: Pansexual
Ideas: Either you or I are looking for a roommate for a house/apartment and we end up falling for each other 
Rating Preferences:NSFW but i’m open for anything really.
Character here:


----------



## SophiaSophisticated (Jan 8, 2018)

Preferred name: Sophia
Pronouns: She/her
Character name: Sophia (her last name is Badger)
Character species: a mix of American and European badger, with a little bit of honey badger in the mix
Character gender: Female
Character sexuality: straight
Character appearance:  kind of like Honey from Zootopia (if you don't recognize the name, look it up), but with a European badger fur pattern, and with a tuft of curly hair on top of the head.  She's a bit curvy, too.  She also doesn't typically wear clothes to prevent overheating, but if it's too cold, she might wear a sweater or something.
Ideas: characters hunting together (for food, of course)
Rating preference: No mature content!


----------



## ShigureSohma (Jan 16, 2018)

I see you have a fair amount of responses, and if they don't work out send me a message and I will make sure to fill out a character sheet for you. Not sure how often I will be on the forums though, so you can reach me at FurAffinity. Userpage of ShigureSohma -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Amynhotep (Jan 17, 2018)

Ah, reminder to those interested that I'm currently not seeking NSFW rps, though if still interested I'd be willing to consider you!

Also, sorry for the super late reply to some here, I was dumb and forgot my password haha-


----------

